# tp-link WN821N v6 wifi usb problem on FreeBSD 12.1



## kareem33 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello.
I am trying to configure my tp-link WN821N usb dongle (which is Realtek RTL8192EU).
HW is being correctly detected, but wpa_supplicant crashes it with error in dmesg like in the end of post.
When I unplug and plug usb again, it's been detected again - but the same, when I try to authorize it fails.
I attach output of my manual connection attempt + dmesg.

Thank you if you can provide any help.


rtwn0 on uhub1
rtwn0: <802.11n NIC > on usbus3
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8192EU, RF 6052 2T2R
uhid0 on uhub2
uhid0: <Logitech HID compliant keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.80, addr 2> on usbus6
wlan0: Ethernet address: d0:37:45:0f:5e:10
ums0 on uhub2
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/27.20, addr 3> on usbus6
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
re0: link state changed to UP
pid 1370 (tracker-miner-fs), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
ugen3.2: <Realtek 802.11n NIC> at usbus3 (disconnected)
rtwn0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 2 (disconnected)
rtwn0: r92e_power_off: failed to block Tx queues
rtwn0: detached
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen1.2: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 12, 2020)

This looks for me more like an error with the usb device or the usb port itself.

I also had this error while booting freebsd iso`s with USB 3.

If switching the usb ports doesn't help, what about trying to switch between frequencies? You can force 5Ghz with mode 11a or 2.4Ghz with mode 11g in `/etc/rc.conf`.

Example: `ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP mode 11g"`


----------



## bsddevil (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello.

I have just bought WN821 V6 as well..
I had the same issue on my PC. (freebsd 12 p10)
The culprit is definitely USB3, use USB2 instead.

I have freeBSD on notepbook(freebsd12 p7) and tried this adapter on notebook first, and it worked well. yuhuu
Then I tried in on PC, it didn't work. WTF! Drove me crazy for a while.. It didn't make sense.. hahaha
turned out USB3.0 was the culprit.. 

Luckily, I had one more spare USB2 port on my motherboard


----------

